# Blend - Nottingham



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I visited here yesterday as I'd heard that it was owned by Stewart's of trent bridge and I wanted to pick a bag of their coffee up so I thought I would kill to birds with one stone.

It was a lovely coffee shop serving a fantastic coffee (I had a flat white) plenty of seating too.

It's located in sneiton market and the roasters is in the adjoining premesis, you can watch through the window if you like


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

I will have to check it out. Can't say I've seen it when passing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Walked past it when I was there for the hockley hustle, looked busy


----------

